# Failed to bring eth0 up...

## caefer

hallo zusammen,

nachdem mein vorheriges problem auf grund meiner ungeduld entstand nun

zu meinen richtigen problemen.  :Wink: 

rechner: pentium@100mhz/32mb

linux:   aktuelle hardened-sources

dateisystem: reiserfs (/ und /boot)

eigentlich läuft alles wunderbar. lediglich das netzwerk läuft nicht.

ich habe zwei netzwerkkarten drinne.

eine 10mbit (eth1) und eine 10/100mbit (eth0)

in der installation habe ich das vorhandensein einer zweiten karte

einfach mal ignoriert (fehler?) und bin ansonsten den schritten der

dokumentation gefolgt.

beim start folgende fehlermeldungen:

1/ nach 'setting system clock to hardware clock [local time]'

# modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/rtc

# modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/misc

# modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/rtc

# modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/misc

dabei hat mein kernel keine module...

2/ nach 'cleaning /var/lock, /var/run...'

# xargs: environment is too large for exec

???

3/ nach 'bringing eth0 up...'

# SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

# eth0: unknown interface: No such device

# SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

# eth0: unknown interface: No such device

# SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

# . Failed to bring eth0 up

# . ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

#          "netmount" was not started.

ergo: kein netz.

hat jemand ne ahnung warum?

gruss+dank

/christian

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

prüf mal deine modules.autoload, was sagt lsmod? Hast du die notwendigen Module (für die richtige Netzwerkarte/n) kompiliert und geladen?

Was sagt ifconfig -a?

----------

## toskala

alternativ wenn das obige nich hinhaut mal den kernel mit make mrproper beackern und neu bauen, dabei mal genau druff achten das die module für die nics auch passen.

und ist genug swap da? so bissl environment is too large kommt mir bei deinem nich grade üppigen system bissl komisch vor   :Wink: 

öhm, jo, und danach mal (also nachm kernel) depmod -a machn, evtl. hilfts ja.

ansonsten sei mal bissl verbose und sag uns was du für nics zum laufen bringen willst etc.

cheers,

toskala

----------

## redbuller

also, die tatsache dass du 2 netzwerkkarten drin hast kannste erstmal ignorieren.

den fehler:

1/ nach 'setting system clock to hardware clock [local time]'

# modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/rtc

# modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/misc

# modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/rtc

# modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/misc 

kriegste einfach weg indem du im kernel unter 

Character devices => Watchdog Cards => Enhanced Real Time Clock Support als modul mitkompilierst.

den 2. fehler ignorier mal einfach ohne schlechtes gewissen . . .  :Very Happy: 

der 3. fehler kommt wohl von der tatsache, dass beim bootvorgang das deiner netzwerkkarte entsprechende modul nicht gefunden wurde. 

das hat auch master_of_desaster so gesacht. kontrollier also mal ob in deiner 

/etc/modules.autoload dein netzwerkkarten-modul drinsteht, z.b.

bei mir steht fuer meine broadcom-karte 

bcm4400 

drin. du kannst auch nach dem booten das modul von hand reinhauen, also mit z.b. modprobe bcm4400. dann gibst du dem dingen noch ne ip mit

ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.xxx und gut iss.

noch fragen, kienzle?

schreib mal was fuer netzwerkkarten du hast. vielleicht iss ja auch das modul nich kompiliert. . . .

----------

## caefer

also.

in modules.autoload ist nichts eingetragen.

lsmod gibt nichts aus.

und ifconfig -a zeigt lediglich das loopback device an.

die beiden nics (realtek nummer sage ich morgen *gähn*)

sind fest im kernel..

gut's nächtle

/christian

----------

## redbuller

ei ja wenn in der modules.autoload nix drinsteht hast du den fehler gefunden. schreib da das modul rein. dann klappts auch beim booten.

oder modprobe.

los, probier aus. nix gaehn und guts naechtle  :Wink: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

tja, wenn die Dinger fest im Kernel sind... Poste doch mal den Output von dmesg

----------

## semi

Gibt es irgendwo eine gute Anleitung, wie man den Kernel und die Console so konfigurieren kann, dass alles so funktioniert, wie die Live-CD?

Ich habe ähnliches Problem mit dem Netzwerk. Auf der Live-CD funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Klartext: Netzwerkkarte wird erkannt. 

Wie kann man sich die tatsächlich verwendeten Netzwerkmodule ausgeben lassen. Die Auswahl der Module für den Kernel ist eine Wissenschaft für sich.

Gruß,

Michael

----------

## dpi209

semi, caefer, kann das sein, dass ihr ne Realtek 8139-C mit dem 8139too-Treiber verwendet...?

----------

## caefer

ja, eine realtek 8139C und eine 8139b.

beide mit dem too.

allerdings funzt bei mir auch der c+ nicht..

mittlerweile läuft alles, war ne config sache.

auch den xargs fehler habe ich nach einigem suchen im forum beheben können.

nur die vier modprobe fehler sind geblieben.

real time clock ist als modul kompiliert...

was dmesg auswirft, sollte niemanden interessieren. dort steht nichts zu meinen oben genannten problemen, dort sind nur jede menge policy fehler drin, die mit selinux zusammenhängen, aber ich arbeite ja dran!  :Wink: 

gruss

/christian

----------

## dpi209

 *caefer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mittlerweile läuft alles, war ne config sache.
> 
> 

 

Nur so interessenhalber - was war denn der Fehler?

----------

## caefer

ich hatte die beiden einträge in /etc/conf.d/net nicht gemacht..

 :Wink: 

----------

## semi

Ich habe "VIA VT6102 Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter (onboard)" und "Fritz!Card DSL".

Was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen ist, dass ich Gentoo auf einem mit VMWare emulierten Rechner eingesetzt habe (Bridged).

Die Live-CD erkennt die emulierte Netzwerkkarte, alles andere geht leicht über die statische Netzwerkkonfiguration (kein DHCP).

Was ich gerne wüsste ist, welches Modul von der Live-CD verwendet wurde, damit ich es auch in den Kernel aufnehmen kann.

Ziel war es zuerst die ganzen Konfigurationen durchzuspielen, bevor ich mein Windows kille und Gentoo drauf mache  :Smile: 

Gibt's da irgendwelche Befehle, mit deren Hilfe man dies ermitteln kann?

Gruß,

Michael

----------

## semi

OK hat sich erledigt. pcnet32 fehlte.

Dieser Beitrag hat mir geholfen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=48407

Gruß,

Michael

----------

